# Georgia state representative Jason Spencer resigns after appearing on Sacha Baron Cohen's new show



## Xzi (Jul 26, 2018)

In his appearance on _'Who is America' _he bares his ass, screams the N word repeatedly, and mocks Asian tourists.  Here's the clip for anyone who hasn't seen it:



And the resignation announcement which came today:

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/25/arts/television/jason-spencer-sacha-baron-cohen.html

Other Republicans have already appeared on the show to sign waterboarding kits and promote kindergartners' right to carry firearms.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh no, he said n****. Quick, call the gestapo!


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 26, 2018)

yesh i feel sacha's trying  to the level the playing field for democrats


----------



## Xzi (Jul 26, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> Oh no, he said n****. Quick, call the gestapo!


The absurdity comes with how easy he was to bait into that.  Cohen didn't tell him to use that word, just an unspecified "N word."  Turns out he was going for "noonie," a slang word for vagina.  God this shit's hilarious.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Jul 26, 2018)

Xzi said:


> The absurdity comes with how easy he was to bait into that.  Cohen didn't tell him to use that word, just an unspecified "N word."  Turns out he was going for "noonie," a slang word for vagina.  God this shit's hilarious.


To be fair, when someone refers to a word as "the N word", 99.5% of the time they're referring to a very specific word. Especially when he refers to it as the one forbidden word. I genuinely can't think of another word starting with the letter N that a significant number of people would refuse to say directly. Certainly not "nooni", which I've never heard of before. Not taking a position on whether he SHOULD have said that word mind you, just stating my view that it would have been stranger if he had come up with a word other than the one he did. You can criticize him for basically everything he did in the video, but criticizing him for thinking of that word given the prompting just seems odd when the rest of the video is a veritable gold mine of idiocy.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 26, 2018)

ChaosEternal said:


> To be fair, when someone refers to a word as "the N word", 99.5% of the time they're referring to a very specific word. Especially when he refers to it as the one forbidden word. I genuinely can't think of another word starting with the letter N that a significant number of people would refuse to say directly. Certainly not "nooni", which I've never heard of before. Not taking a position on whether he SHOULD have said that word mind you, just stating my view that it would have been stranger if he had come up with a word other than the one he did. You can criticize him for basically everything he did in the video, but criticizing him for thinking of that word given the prompting just seems odd when the rest of the video is a veritable gold mine of idiocy.


You would think any politician would have the sense not to scream the N word on camera regardless of prompting.  Same deal for everything else he did.  2018 is a whole new world, though.  When people ask for politicians that are "just like us," this is what we get.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Jul 26, 2018)

Xzi said:


> You would think any politician would have the sense not to scream the N word on camera regardless of prompting.  Same deal for everything else he did.


I agree, which is more or less what I said at the end. I was arguing that coming up with that word given the prompting isn't particularly strange at all. Using it is another story entirely.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2018)

Hm.
It isn't the first time this happened.

On the other hand, now the younger generation has proof that politicians are professional liars.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 26, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Hm.
> It isn't the first time this happened.
> 
> On the other hand, now the younger generation has proof that politicians are professional liars.


Like we didn't already?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Like we didn't already?



Not you, you silly sausage!
The kids that are becoming teens now.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 26, 2018)

ChaosEternal said:


> To be fair, when someone refers to a word as "the N word", 99.5% of the time they're referring to a very specific word. Especially when he refers to it as the one forbidden word. I genuinely can't think of another word starting with the letter N that a significant number of people would refuse to say directly. Certainly not "nooni", which I've never heard of before.



Here in Scotland and certain parts of England calling someone a nooni is as bad as calling them a cunt. So nooni is certainly a forbidden word here that is very very rarely heard on TV lol.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Jul 26, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Here in Scotland and certain parts of England calling someone a nooni is as bad as calling them a cunt. So nooni is certainly a forbidden word here that is very very rarely heard on TV lol.


Ah, is that so? Interesting! Thanks for filling me in. Just goes to show how language use can vary between countries, lol.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 26, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Here in Scotland and certain parts of England calling someone a nooni is as bad as calling them a cunt. So nooni is certainly a forbidden word here that is very very rarely heard on TV lol.


You won't get the same fucked up treatment that people get in the USA for saying "n****" though.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> You would think any politician would have the sense not to scream the N word on camera regardless of prompting.  Same deal for everything else he did.  2018 is a whole new world, though.  When people ask for politicians that are "just like us," this is what we get.


Wouldn't you cuss to prevent terrorism?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 26, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> You won't get the same fucked up treatment that people get in the USA for saying "n****" though.


Suggesting you wouldn't be criticized for calling someone a cunt in public in the US?



DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> Wouldn't you cuss to prevent terrorism?


Did you seriously just ask that question?  That's not even a real hypothetical.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2018)

Xzi said:


> calling someone a cunt in public


Australia says hi.


----------



## Viri (Jul 26, 2018)

Okay, I had no idea who that guy was before, but that video was funny as fuck!


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 26, 2018)

Congrats, cursing is bad! _Not really. _ 

Or you know, you could just not curse in a professional setting. Since that just makes you look fucking stupid in general.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 26, 2018)

Too bad really, I found it hilarious.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 26, 2018)

I was always a proponent of term limits for Congress. I guess this is the next best thing.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 26, 2018)

That shit was hilarious!


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2018)

Never heard of this show. Let me check the date, this can't be real. Feels like something from Black Mirror or even Family Guy.  

I want to believe this was all staged, but then again, if he already knew he probably wouldn't have even gone on the show.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Never heard of this show. Let me check the date, this can't be real. Feels like something from Black Mirror or even Family Guy.
> 
> I want to believe this was all staged, but then again, if he already knew he probably wouldn't have even gone on the show.


Sacha Baron Cohen is very famous here in the UK he has been catching out celebs and politicians for about 15 years on UK tv and is now doing the same in the USA


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 27, 2018)

Xzi said:


> The absurdity comes with how easy he was to bait into that.  Cohen didn't tell him to use that word, just an unspecified "N word."  Turns out he was going for "noonie," a slang word for vagina.  God this shit's hilarious.


It's funny, but what's sad is that Cohen often poses as some sort of Israeli militant or official, which sadly has some influence on these worms he manipulates, but I guarantee it's funny to Jews for different reasons than it is to us. Such that it underscores subversiveness in our faces.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Sacha Baron Cohen is very famous here in the UK he has been catching out celebs and politicians for about 15 years on UK tv and is now doing the same in the USA


It has to be hard for him to keep up that acted for so long.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> It has to be hard for him to keep up that acted for so long.


I know it also surprises me that nobody has hired a hitman to take him out considering that amount of careers he has destroyed.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 30, 2018)

*n****!, n****!, n****!, n****!*. Lmao.


----------

